# Any one know anything about these?



## jdub22 (Nov 14, 2006)

I found these bottles while cleaning out under a crawl space.  They seem to be a set.  They are Lacrima Christi wine bottles from the Borghini collection.  There are six bottles total.  There is a tower, a car, an old ship, a cardinal, a candle holder, and a stallion's head.  They are made in Italy.  One has a date stamped on the bottom that is hard to read.  I think it says 1961.  All bottles are still corked and most are still full.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 15, 2006)

I can tell you I am not having the greatest luck finding info on these.
 The ones I have found looked to be common and in the 3-8 dollar range.
 But these pups are being a bit more elusive.
 I will add more If I can find more.


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's some more info.  The bottles are imported by the Hulse import Co. San Fransisco.  They were produced by Augusto & FLLI Borghini FU C. in
 Certaldo Italy.  Here is a picture of the label over the corks.


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

car


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 15, 2006)

This is getting interesting.
 This is getting personal with me lol![]
 These particular decanters may be worth around 35-45 dollars based on the few and I mean few as in scare, rare and just about non-existant blurbs of info I can find on them, I may be WAY off on that number.
 I am seeing a small group of people with these that have no idea of the history or value.
 A few mentioned numbers and although the decanters they had did not match these they were coming up with numbers in the 35-45 dollar range.
 I will keep digging on this one as time permits, but I think It is safe to say they cold be uncommon at least for some and may have some value to them.


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

another


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

horse


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

ship


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

This is my personal favorite. It stands about 16 in. tall.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 15, 2006)

"pulls out hair and stomps floor"[][&:][]

 These guys are tough!
 I am still stuck on these but have some info for you
 I am seeing other folks out there with Borghini decanters running into this same problem, no answers to what they have, the few scare, rare and alomost non-existant blurbs I have though point in a positive direction in value.
 I have been finding numbers in the 20-50 dollar range, that is based on other folks that somehow knew the value of these old Borghinis, I am in the process of contacting a few to dig for more info.
 Kinda having fun researching this one!
 Post back more info as I get it.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 15, 2006)

Found a Cardinal that popped up on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Borghini-Italy-Red-Cardinal-Collector-Wine-Decanter_W0QQitemZ290050837174QQihZ019QQcategoryZ13615QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jdub22 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help Bikegoon.  I keep running into dead ends myself.  I did find this though http://www.braveheartauction.com/2005/auctionItems.php.  It is very nondescriptive though.  Click on antiques.  Priceless??


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 15, 2006)

[8|]Well that is interesting.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 16, 2006)

A couple people on a different forum were saying the lantern was from 1933. I don't know if they're right and all your others look more 60-70 range to me.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 16, 2006)

I think your right on the money part cows, I am seeing that as well, I went kinda low on my first estimate.
 Still diggin!


----------



## lee_kro (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi...I have a pair of these bottles, as well.  Same labels...1933.  One is a man; the other is a woman, about 14" tall.  I can't find much of anything about them & would like to share any info.


----------

